# Rose Beef Cake- RS-Domain R defekt ?!



## janik97 (1. Januar 2013)

High, 
Erstmal frohes Neues!
So ich weiß nicht genau wohin mit meinem Problem, weil es ja auch etwas mit Rose zu tun hat, wenn ich hier falsch liege, sagt es mir bitte 
Meine Domain R von meinem BC Fr2 - 2012 federt nicht mehr komplett ein, nur bis zur Hälfte.
Ich hatte bei Rose bei Facebook angefragt, die meinten ich soll das Bike zum Service geben, das würde aber mit ~100 ganz schön aufs Portemonnaie gehen, besonders bei einem Schüler.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das selbst zu richten? Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich 2 linke Hände!




Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 191788 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner alten Recon da war damals eine Dichtung nicht mehr da wo sie sein sollte und die Gabel federte gar nicht mehr ein war allerdings auch noch in der Garantiezeit somit wurde das unkompliziert beim Händler um die Ecke wieder instand gesetzt hat halt nur ein paar Wochen(ca.3) gedauert.
Und um dich ein bischen zu trösten, bist nicht der einzige der sein Bike nicht selber instand setzten kann aber Übung macht den Meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janik97 (1. Januar 2013)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Händler macht das dann auf Garantie?
Wieso muss man bei Rose dann um die 100 zahlen wenn die Gabel gewartet werden soll?

Ja...ich bin ja dabei es zu lernen! 
Kommt auch cool, wenn man nur Teile kauft und sich dann hin setzt und das bike pflegt!

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thiel (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

bei dir ist das Öl für die Zugstufe im Standrohr wegen defekter Dichtung in das Tauchrohr gelaufen.
Wenn die Gabel jetzt einfedert und das Tauchrohr nach oben gedrückt wird, stößt das Standrohr auf das Öl und kann dies natürlich nicht komprimieren. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819

Du musst dafür die Gabel halt zerlegen... das ist bei der Domain kein riesen Ding. Ich würde das gleich setzen wie mit zB. Bremsen entlüften.

Du kannst die Gabel aber einfach ausbauen und mit einer Kopie der Rechnung vom Bike zu Sport Import schicken. Die erledigen die Service/Garantie Arbeiten für Rock Shox in Deutschland. Rose würde die Gabel vermutlich auch einschicken.


----------



## janik97 (1. Januar 2013)

Ah! Gut. Dann werde ich sie zu RS schicken.
Das beruhigt mich, ich dachte schon das Weihnachtsgeld muss dran glauben. :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## janik97 (1. Januar 2013)

Ohm und muss ich denen irgendwas besonderes mitteilen wegen defekt oder so? Gibt es da ein Formular?

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thiel (1. Januar 2013)

Nein, du nimmst entweder ein Blatt Papier und Stift oder sogar den Computer und Drucker und schilderst kurz was Sache ist


----------



## janik97 (1. Januar 2013)

Danke! :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## janik97 (11. Januar 2013)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen mal beim Händler nach gefragt, wegen Gabel aus bauen, weil ich mir nicht sicher war...
Der meinte nun, ich soll das Bike nicht auseinander nehmen, sonder komplett hin schicken, weil noch Garantie drauf ist?!

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

